# Repacking bearings



## Bad Wolf (Jun 10, 2014)

I’m in the process of repacking my trailer bearings. (1”) I took off the left side, laid everything out and didn’t get back to it for a few days while I waited for the seals I ordered to come in.
When I went to put everything back together I noticed that I didn’t have a washer to put between the outer bearing and the castle nut. At my age I forget a lot of things so I figured that I must have lost it. So I went to the other side this morning to pull that one apart and take the washer up to NAPA to get another one. Turns out there isn’t one on that side either. Is this normal? I’m sure over the years they could have been lost, but everything seems to be running fine. 

Is a washer an absolute or sometimes part?

Thanks


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 10, 2014)

I'd add them.


----------



## stevesecotec02 (Jun 10, 2014)

Depends on the hub that your trailer uses. My load rite didnt come with washers from the factory so I never added any. Never had a problem.


----------

